# Atheros missing in FreeBSD 8.1 STABLE 201010??



## hilal (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE 201010 in VirtualBox, but when I browse /usr/src/sys/mips folder there is no Atheros folder, which version should I install to find it? 

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2010)

hilal said:
			
		

> but when I browse /usr/src/sys/mips folder there is no Atheros folder,


Why are you browsing the folder for the MIPS architecture?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIPS_architecture


----------



## hilal (Oct 20, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why are you browsing the folder for the MIPS architecture?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIPS_architecture



Sorry for not being clear, I meant Atheros AR71xx which is a MIPS based CPU.

I can find it on http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/head/sys/mips/atheros/ but not in the FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE 201010.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2010)

hilal said:
			
		

> Sorry for not being clear, I meant Atheros AR71xx which is a MIPS based CPU.


Ah, that makes sense. When most people (including me) read Atheros the wireless chipsets are usually what's meant.



> I can find it on http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/head/sys/mips/atheros/ but not in the FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE 201010.


The link points to sources in 9-CURRENT, not 8-STABLE. So it's possible this only got added in -CURRENT. You should be able to see when those files where checked in.


----------

